# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Adertje in vinger gesprongen?

## Jaap

Tijdens het autorijden werd het tweede vingerkootje van de ringvinger van mijn rechterhand ineens dik en voelde gespannen aan. Als ik er nu op druk dan is het pijnlijk. Ik heb het idee dat er een adertje geknapt is. Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?

----------


## CrystalC

Ik heb dit regelmatig en het voelt soms alsof het gekneusd is. Ik weet niet waardoor het veroorzaakt wordt. Meestal gebeurt het aan mijn vingers maar ik heb het ook 2 keer aan mijn grote teen gehad, die werd rondom helemaal blauw en de huisarts zei dat ik hem gekneusd had,maar het gebeurde gewoon spontaan, ik liep niet eens, stond gewoon stil. Er is een onderzoek gedaan naar de stollingsfactor van mijn bloed, daar zit ik precies op de grens van wat net nog normaal is.
Het vervelende is dat het ook veel pijn doet, alsof je met je vinger tussen de deur hebt gezeten.

----------


## Guppie333

Ik heb dit ook het afgelopen jaar twee keer gehad. (aan mijn vingers) Je voelt ineens uit het niets een flinke pijnscheut, dan word het blauw en voelt nog dagen pijnlijk.
Het blijkt een dunne vaatwand te zijn, maar of dit helemaal juist is weet ik ook niet....je leest verschillende dingen hierover op internet. Heb het zelf nooit aan mijn huisarts voorgelegd, maar lees op internet dat de huisartsen hierover vrij oppervlakkig reageren. Niks om je zorgen over te maken.
Als iemand exact weet wat dit precies is hoor ik het graag!  :Smile:

----------

